# Open a bar / Cafe



## SK1 (May 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am very interested in opening up a bar / café in Crete. I have visited the Crete many times before but not in the last two years. I am aware of the process of how to set up a bar in Greece but I would welcome any advice from expats living there. 

Q) What area do you think would be best? – Where is saturated? 
Q) Do gangs look for protection money in Greece? Has anyone any experience or heard such stories. 
Q) Do cafes / Bars do profitable trade when run well or is it a matter of just getting by? 

All opinions, suggestions and advice welcome,

Many thanks and kind regards,

Steve


----------

